# Whom on MT have you met?



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

Gee what a nice surprise.. tonight whilst waiting for kids class to start.. the door opened.. I had my head in a Century catalogue, when Seig said.. "may I help you?" to the person coming in.  He said.. something to the effect that he would like to watch a class.  It was our very own Technopunk     He stayed for both classes and when we left he was still babbling with Rusty, Chronuss, Kyle and Fuzzy  

I wish I had know he was coming.. would of brought the camera...  I'll take it in tomorrow in case he comes back  Prolly scared the poor guy off.. he saw us in our normal mode.. :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes, and after Fuzzy left, fluffy, chronuss, technopunk and i waffled down to McD's


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 11, 2004)

yes...and Fluffy, Rusty, Technopunk, and myself rambled til 10:45 at McDonald's....then five She-town police rolled in and...well...needless to say we were laughing quite hardily..


----------



## Seig (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes...and Fluffy, Rusty, Technopunk, and myself rambled til 10:45 at McDonald's....then five She-town police rolled in and...well...needless to say we were laughing quite hardily.. *


So, SheTown's entire force showed up?  You guys must have been rowdy.




So far, I have met:
Dennis Conatser
Sandor Urban
Joe Rebello
Josh Ryer
Jason Farnsworth
Chip Gobbs


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

hmmmm lets see.....

In person:
Gou Ronin
Jaybacca
Rob Broad
Rich Parsons
Bill Lear aka William T Lear
Dennis Conatser aka golendragon7
Tim Hartman aka Renegade 
Eraser

via Web Cam
Joe Robello
Kirk
TuneTigress 

That's all I can think of at the moment

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 12, 2004)

Those in London Ontario and Buffalo New York and South East Detroit, that know who they are. I will not name names. You cannot make me talk . Actually it is to protect those I have meet. I do not wish for them to get a bad reputation


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2004)

I've met Billy Lear and The Golden Dragon. Ive been to a Vegas camp, so I probably have met a few more of you but I don't recognize any names.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2004)

Hmm, Ceicei is the only one that I know of that I've met/known. But then again I babysit her 4 wunnerful kids sometimes when she's gone to class and her beloved hubby is wurking late. Tonight I'm going to her skool as a "guest" and chat up her instructors. Good guys all. 
Hopefully one of these days someone will figure out that it MIGHT be a good idea to organize an annual "Martial Talk Convention" (or do we already have one of those???) hosted in various states from year to year. That way we can all meet one another sooner or later.  It'd be fun I'll say that much!  
artyon: :lurk:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2004)

Let's See, I have met in person.....

Arnisador
Mike Seigel - Seig
Tim Hartman - Renegade
Bob White
Michael Billings
Tess Seigel - Kenpo Tess
Jason Farnsworth
Doc - Ron Chapel
Ricardo Castillo
Derek Ence
Colette Sipes - Momma Coke
Les Sipes
Rob Broad
Dan Farmer - Sigung 86
Sandor Urban - Sandor
Dan Anderson
Jeff Kyle
D. Cobb
Blindside
Jason Bugg - jbkenpo
Roland
Wes Idol
Josh Ryer - True2Kenpo
Pete - Stick Dummy
Jaybacca72
Joe Rebelo - Kenpo Joe
Burt & Laura Eskirderian - BehenLaura
Dave Simmons
Katie Simmons
Ron Whipple - Warrior Sage
Todd Durgan - sumdumguy
Kenny Gonzales - KennyG
Gary Catherman - KaliCombat
Billy Lear
Chad - Chronuss
Doug Hall - cdhall
Dot Kelly - Kenpo Girl
Abby - The Rusty One
Kathy - 
Kyle - Floppy
Jani Garland - Fuzzy
Alex Garland - 
Kyle Imus - 
Warrior Mamma
Lisa - Pakhet
James Maxwell - Hollywood1340
Elfan
Aaron Neuhauser - theneuhauser
Matt Hefter - Ronin
Judy - Warrior.Momma

ex. M/T members

Clyde T. Obriant - Professor Kenpo
Brian Hunter
Kirk Otto
Doug Nemeth - Gou Ronin


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2004)

aside from my own students, I can ad EdHead and TechnoPunk to my list.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Last night after Sparring 
Rusty in Front 
Technopunk, Tess, Edhead,Chronuss,Kathie,Kyle(in back)


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Tess, Erin (Edhead),Chad (Chronuss)


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Tess, Technopunk,Chronuss hamming it up


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 13, 2004)

Those are really neat pictures, Tess!  

The only people I know in person and on MT are
The Sapphire Ping Dragon
Cosgod
Joy
........but that's only because 2 are my friends and one is my mom and I'm the one who got them on MT in the first place!

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Feb 13, 2004)

I have met a couple of people on this forum,

Mr. Castillo (drove through CC to visit him)
Mr. Conatser (twice, both times in Seattle)
Mr. Durgan (who I accidentally poked in the eye while doing a throw, I still feel bad about that.) 
Mr. Ence (AKKI House of Pain camp)
The Silkwind bunch, several of whom have posted here
James "Hollywood" Maxwell, who I crash-dummied for at a Missoula tournament.

I expect the count to go up considerably when I visit Shepardstown in April, and the CanAm camp in July.  

Lamont


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 13, 2004)

I have met a few of those here on MT but not nearly enough. Wish I had made the internationals last year so I could have met those there. I do plan on getting out a little this year and just stoping by a few places to say hello


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 13, 2004)

Are there any MT members who live in WI or MN?  I think I'm the only one.  This new format is cool by the way. :jedi1: I like this Emoticon...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Tess, Erin (Edhead),Chad (Chronuss)




Hey look! It's me!  hehe


----------



## arnisador (Feb 13, 2004)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Are there any MT members who live in WI or MN?



Yes. For example, *IFAJKD* is in MN. (And I've met him--because of MartialTalk.)


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

The crazy cohorts of Tess and Seig (aka Chronuss and Fuzzy)
Goldendragon
edhead
Technopunk


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't know you were comming, that's great!  If you need any information or anything, let me know!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say THANKS! to Seig and Tess for their hosptality while I was in town, I enjoyed watching your classes! 

 :cheers:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...McDonald's sure was fun, eh Puck...?   :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...McDonald's sure was fun, eh Puck...?   :rofl:



"What the hell is this" "Cup, Oh thanks"

HAHAHA

My name is not Puck.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 14, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> "What the hell is this" "Cup, Oh thanks"
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> My name is not Puck.



according to erinhead it is.....puck...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

hey, Abnormal...*SWAT*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

:-offtopic


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

we need a topic where it's swat underbelts...methinks Seig would enjoy that thread... :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

I've met;

The High Kenpo Icon of The Desert, "Goldendragon!"
Lamont
Dave Hopper

Wish List:
Lovely Tess
"Psychotic Squirrel" Rusty
Seig
Jason Farnsworth
Da Chronuss


----------



## 2fisted (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone in NC?  It'd be cool to have someone to work out with.  Or drink beer with.  Ir both.    :idunno:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I've met;
> 
> The High Kenpo Icon of The Desert, "Goldendragon!"
> Lamont
> ...


_ What about me???  :wah:_


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> _ What about me??? :wah:_


It's ok.  He doesn't wanna meet me either!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> It's ok. He doesn't wanna meet me either!


The big meanie!!!! I've a mind to ..... (Me)  :mp5: :anic: (Ricardo)

:EG: 
Dot


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

and who's on your wish list, Dot?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I've met;
> 
> The High Kenpo Icon of The Desert, "Goldendragon!"
> Lamont
> ...




 :idunno: Methinks Ricky just wants to a :btg: from the QOP herself


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> _ What about me???  :wah:_



Boy, did I screw up. Of course you're on the "Wish List," Dot. My sincerest apologies! :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> :idunno: Methinks Ricky just wants to a :btg: from the QOP herself



Yes, I even bought a new cup from "Ringside"  just for the occasion! :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

boy...was _that_ TMI...


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> It's ok.  He doesn't wanna meet me either!



Of course I do! All beautiful ladies qualify! :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Of course I do! All beautiful ladies qualify! :uhyeah:


Yay! I'm beautiful? Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Yes, I even bought a new cup from "Ringside"  just for the occasion! :asian:




and he will fall over as soon as he gazes with terror into my eyes.. Yup


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 16, 2004)

My instructors, arnisandyz and AldonAsher, but that's kind've cheating.  I've also met Palusut, LeoDaher, and DRAVEN, I believe.  I know there are more Florida people here, and I should try to track more.  I don't have many opportunities to travel outside of FL, so it would be some time before I met any MT members from elsewhere.  Probably when y'all retire and migrate down here.  

Cthulhu


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> and who's on your wish list, Dot?


Hmmm let me see...... My Wish list of people I want to meet is long.

All you guys at MMA, including Edhead 
and jfarnsworth I include him in your group. 
Ricardo, even if he's a meanie
Kirk 
Brian Hunter
Dan Farmer
Kaith
Northern
tunetigress (a fellow Canadian)

LOL I've probably forgotten someone. But that's the majority of you guys. And of course I haven't added the GoldenDragon himself because we are aquainted.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm let me see...... My Wish list of people I want to meet is long.
> 
> All you guys at MMA, including Edhead


Yay! I feel special! I want to meet you too Dot!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

...the MMA flock seems to have a following.     
artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...the MMA flock seems to have a following.
> artyon:




*flogs the flock into line* 

Let's see.. I've met.. 

Goldendragon -Mr. Dennis Conatser
Jason Farnsworth
Elfan -Chris Burroughs
KenpoJoe -Joseph P. Rebelo
KenpoChip-Chip Gobs
Sandor Urban
TechnoPunk-John Boyer
Edhead- Erin 

Non Board 
Mr. Frank Trejo
Edmund Parker Jr.
Ms.Diane Tanaka
I know I'm forgetting some.. for that I apologize..

I would love to meet Everyone I come into contact with here.. And if anyone is in the area April 10th - Mr Conatser will be up from Phoenix, Az for our Seminar..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

but..but...I don't wanna be flogged.. :wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> but..but...I don't wanna be flogged.. :wah:


to bad.. I wanna flog ya


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

eek.. :waah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> eek.. :waah:




*gives you a head start.. I'll find you


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

nope...cause I can fly higher than you can jump....even with your butterfly net...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> nope...cause I can fly higher than you can jump....even with your butterfly net...



Harumphs..


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 18, 2004)

I have Met:

Tess, Seig, Rusty, Tess, Edhead, Chronuss, Fuzzy, Thanatos, and Jime, who always lurks and never posts.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Tess, Seig, Rusty, Tess, Edhead, Chronuss, Fuzzy, Thanatos, and Jime, who always lurks and never posts.


Don't forget Tess!  :boing2:


----------



## Seig (Feb 18, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Don't forget Tess!  :boing2:


He said Tess.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> He said Tess.


 
Yes, he said Tess twice!  It was a joke.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Yes, he said Tess twice!  It was a joke.




I musta made an impression


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I musta made an impression


No........... Impression{*S*} :uhyeah:


----------



## Shodan (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you guys spar??  Maybe you were so quick Tess, that he thought there were two of you?!!  :lol: :boxing: 

  I have just met Bart- who graciously let me join him for one of his classes- nice guy, knows his sticks!!  Oh- wait a minute- I have also met Kenpowolf.......but that was before I joined MT......went to the same studio as I did at one point in time in the past.

  Off Board I have met:

  Huk Planas
  Frank Trejo
  Craig McCoy

  Wish I could have met: Mr. Parker himself- never had the chance.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 18, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Let's See, I have met in person.....
> 
> Arnisador
> Mike Seigel - Seig
> ...


Jeez, I feel left out. Don't you think sitting in the back of a car, listening to you recite an entire Gallager routine in 1987, counts as having met you?  opcorn:  :vu:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Jeez, I feel left out. Don't you think sitting in the back of a car, listening to you recite an entire Gallager routine in 1987, counts as having met you?  opcorn:  :vu:


Opsss, sorry!  I knew I'd leave someone out... you are probably not the only one.


----------



## Seig (Apr 20, 2004)

Tonight the Mountaineer Martial Arts group had the opportunity to welcome Mr. Lamont Glass aka Blindside.  It was wonderful to meet Lamont and have the opportunity to let him jump in with my group.  On Tuesday nights, after our college class is dismissed, we stay and train in the gym.  When Lamont walked in, I didn't assosciate him with Martial Talk at first, and as I was already annoyed, gave him a polite brush off.  Tess asked me who he was and I told her, Lamar somebody or something (Seig's hearing is not that great).  She then said, "Are you sure it wasn't _Lamont_?  Blindside's name is Lamont and he is here this week."  I went over and asked him if he was Lamont aka Blindside, and when he answered in the affirmative, he was given a warm welcome and invited to join us.  Lamont, unbeknownst to me at the time, walked five miles to get there.  Needless to say, we arrnaged transportation for him.  That was a good thing, because thirty minutes after class, it started to rain and just now lightened up.  Lamont will be joining us again on Saturday.  It was a real pleasure to meet him and have him join us.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Tonight the Mountaineer Martial Arts group had the opportunity to welcome Mr. Lamont Glass aka Blindside.  It was wonderful to meet Lamont and have the opportunity to let him jump in with my group.  On Tuesday nights, after our college class is dismissed, we stay and train in the gym.  When Lamont walked in, I didn't assosciate him with Martial Talk at first, and as I was already annoyed, gave him a polite brush off.  Tess asked me who he was and I told her, Lamar somebody or something (Seig's hearing is not that great).  She then said, "Are you sure it wasn't _Lamont_?  Blindside's name is Lamont and he is here this week."  I went over and asked him if he was Lamont aka Blindside, and when he answered in the affirmative, he was given a warm welcome and invited to join us.  Lamont, unbeknownst to me at the time, walked five miles to get there.  Needless to say, we arrnaged transportation for him.  That was a good thing, because thirty minutes after class, it started to rain and just now lightened up.  Lamont will be joining us again on Saturday.  It was a real pleasure to meet him and have him join us.



After this week I will be on your list of people you wish you had not met .

I sent you a PM on the tenative ETA.

I hope to meet and work out and play with everyone who is there for the Seminar on Saturday.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2004)

We will see you in Buffalo next week Mr. Parsons?

Good luck in WV!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 20, 2004)

Me Too!!!  Me Too!!!  You think they're ready for us Rich???   :lol:

Dot





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> After this week I will be on your list of people you wish you had not met .
> 
> I sent you a PM on the tenative ETA.
> 
> ...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 21, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Tonight the Mountaineer Martial Arts group had the opportunity to welcome Mr. Lamont Glass aka Blindside.  It was wonderful to meet Lamont and have the opportunity to let him jump in with my group.  On Tuesday nights, after our college class is dismissed, we stay and train in the gym.  When Lamont walked in, I didn't assosciate him with Martial Talk at first, and as I was already annoyed, gave him a polite brush off.  Tess asked me who he was and I told her, Lamar somebody or something (Seig's hearing is not that great).  She then said, "Are you sure it wasn't _Lamont_?  Blindside's name is Lamont and he is here this week."  I went over and asked him if he was Lamont aka Blindside, and when he answered in the affirmative, he was given a warm welcome and invited to join us.  Lamont, unbeknownst to me at the time, walked five miles to get there.  Needless to say, we arrnaged transportation for him.  That was a good thing, because thirty minutes after class, it started to rain and just now lightened up.  Lamont will be joining us again on Saturday.  It was a real pleasure to meet him and have him join us.


Yes it was very nice to meet Lamont...working technique lines and all and getting my foot pulverized and then his fist and my mouth was a great thing....actually it was really fun to have him join our class.  thanks for participating with us it was a lot of fun having you.


----------



## Seig (Apr 21, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Yes it was very nice to meet Lamont...working technique lines and all and getting my foot pulverized and then his fist and my mouth was a great thing....actually it was really fun to have him join our class. thanks for participating with us it was a lot of fun having you.


She's still upset he called her short. :roflmao:


----------



## Blindside (Apr 22, 2004)

> She's still upset he called her short.



I think its ok, you know it is a whole empowerment thing.  Short people are allowed to call other short people "short."  It wasn't like I said "midget" or anything.   If it makes her feel any better, I think she is still taller than my mom.

I'll see you tomorrow morning.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Lamont, 
Tomorrow is Friday *G*  See ya Saturday morning~!

*off to Shepherd I go*

Tess


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 22, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I think its ok, you know it is a whole empowerment thing.  Short people are allowed to call other short people "short."  It wasn't like I said "midget" or anything.   If it makes her feel any better, I think she is still taller than my mom.
> 
> I'll see you tomorrow morning.
> 
> Lamont



I'm not short i'm horizontally challenged or as a friend of mine says an extremely tall midget...however i do believe anyone under 5 ft. is considered to be one of the little people, yea i miss that by an inch. :uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 22, 2004)

Sil Lum Tigerlady


----------



## Seig (Apr 22, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> I'm not short i'm horizontally challenged or as a friend of mine says an extremely tall midget...however i do believe anyone under 5 ft. is considered to be one of the little people, yea i miss that by an inch. :uhyeah:


No, no, no, you are not vertically challenged, you are under-tall.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 23, 2004)

> I'm not short i'm horizontally challenged or as a friend of mine says an extremely tall midget...however i do believe anyone under 5 ft. is considered to be one of the little people, yea i miss that by an inch.



Hmm, I revise my previous statement, you aren't taller than my mom.  I am sorry about your lip, you'll get the chance to repay me tomorrow.

Lamont

PS:  Your class was fun, and I certainly didn't escape unscathed either.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 25, 2004)

hmm

Goldendragon
tshadowchaser
KenpoTess
ArnoldLee

I feel I'm probably forgetting someone.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 25, 2004)

I just met Blindside, Rich, and Dot...too bad I wasn't around for more fun, and the latter two saw me when I was tired after a long trip, but it was really fun! Always a pleasure to meet new folks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> I just met Blindside, Rich, and Dot...too bad I wasn't around for more fun, and the latter two saw me when I was tired after a long trip, but it was really fun! A pleasure, as always!




Rusty,

I enjoyed watching you being quized by DC and meeting you.

It is nice to put a name and a face together.
 :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 25, 2004)

Rich,

I'm sorry I wasn't looking my best. Hopefully you'll be able to come by for another event or something..maybe...possibly...*looks hopeful*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Apr 26, 2004)

tell me why i put horizontally challenged instead of vertically challenged...now i'm just mentally challenged  :idunno: ...oh boy, it took kathie to point that one out to me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> I'm sorry I wasn't looking my best. Hopefully you'll be able to come by for another event or something..maybe...possibly...*looks hopeful*




Rusty,

I am saying this from someone who has trained for 18+ years in a martial art.

You were tired and after a very long weekend, and you staid and worked out and was quized when you could have just as easily walked away and gone to bed. You also showed good technique while being watched by your instructor(s) and their instructor and guests. You did just fine.

I probably will be back down there sometime in the near future.

 :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 26, 2004)

Rich,

Thanks for compliments...

I think me being so tired is the secret of me not getting stage fright! That's it...test me for my belts after a test in school or a trip w/ my professor (I'm gonna have plenty..I'm taking all the geology courses I can! Even if there's no geology minor, I'm gonna feel like I have one!) and I'll do fine...

Seig pointed out that night was the best he's seen me move...I think that's the performance-side coming out. I do it in band all the time. Slack but absorb during practice, and strut my stuff during the show  Horrible, I know, but it surprises people. I guess I should keep that band, tho..

Ick, I am so rambling! Sorry!

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 26, 2004)

Elfan said:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> Goldendragon
> tshadowchaser
> ...


If you've met Tess, you have probably met me.  I just don't remember where or when...


----------



## Seig (Apr 27, 2004)

Revised List as of 5/27/2004:

Dennis Conatser- My Instructor as a direct result of MT(Golden Dragon)
Tess Seigel - My Wife, introduced me to MT (KenpoTess)
Stick Dummy- Pete Reiff, close friend, coworker, and assosciate.

My Students:
Chad Stewart(Chronuss)
Jani Garland (Fuzzy)
Jennifer Danley (Atigernamedkoolaid)
Alex Garland(testdummy)
Kathie Stokes(Kstokes)
KileImus (KenpoKTI)
Abbey Coates (Rusty)
Kyle Hart (Thanatos)

Board Members 
Sandor (Sandor Urban)
KenpoJoe (Joe Rebello)
True2Kenpo (Josh Ryer)
JFarnsworth (Jason Farnsworth)
KenpoChip (Chip Gobbs)
TechnoPunk (John Boyer)
EdHead (Erin DeLauder)
Elfan? (Chris Burroughs)
Blindside (Lamont Glass)
RichParsons (Rich Parsons)
KenpoGirl (Dot Kelly)
KumaPulani (Frank Trejo)

Non Board
Doreen Cogliandrio
Dianne Tanaka
Huk Planas
Ed Parker Jr
Sean Kelley
Rainer Shulte
Bob Liles

I am sure I am forgetting some, not much sleep lately.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> Thanks for compliments...
> 
> ...



Rambling??? You should read some of PAUL's posts . Now he rambles 

Keep up the training.
 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 27, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoyed meeting Rich Parsons and Dot this past weekend.. Hopefully we can get together again under a less busy time.. where we can do some one-on-one   The seminar weekend was great, but it didn't give us much time to play~!

Seig, I met Elfan at the I.K.C., you were off somewhere getting someone prepped for their event.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 27, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 27, 2004)

I've met...

Renegade
Kaith Rustaz
Rich Parsons
FMAC Student
JMP
Dan Anderson
MAO
Whoopass
Roland
JayBacca72
Gou Ronin
dearnis.com
CebuWest
Loki09789 AKA Paul Martin
Doxn4cer
Dr B
ace
arnisador
BRAM
CiNcO dOsE
David Hoffman
Dieter
Guro Jeff (over the phone)
Icepick
Mathusala2
modarnis
progressivetactics
seigi
Rick Manglinong
Rocky
TallAdam85
Tapps
Toasty

Wow...more then I thought!


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 27, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Rambling??? You should read some of PAUL's posts . Now he rambles
> 
> Keep up the training.
> :asian:



YOU BLASTARD!!

 :bird:


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 27, 2004)

Met in person:

Bob White
Feintem (Michael Grilli)
Professor Kenpo (Clyde)
WarriorSage (Ron Whipple)
Tatum (Larry Tatum)
Trejo (Frank Trejo)
Wes Idol (Wes Idol)

and probably a few others that I'm not remembering.


Talked on the phone to:

Rich Parsons
Dennis Conatser
Seig (Mike Seigel)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 27, 2004)

Let's See, I have met in person (Alphabetical).....

Aaron Neuhauser - "theneuhauser"
Abbey Coates - "The Rusty One"
Alex Garland - "testdummy"
Angelo Collado - "KenpoHands"
Billy Lear - "Bill Lear"
Bob White - "Bob White"
Brian Hunter - "Brian Hunter"
Burt & Laura Eskirderian - "BehenLaura"
Chad Stewart - "Chronuss"
Chris Burroughs - "Elfan"
Clyde T. Obriant - "Professor Kenpo" or "Dark Lord"
Colette Sipes - Momma Coke
Craig Dishman - ""
Dan Anderson - "Dan Anderson"
Dave Cobb - "D Cobb"
Dave Simmons - "Dave Simmons"
Derek C. Ence - "dcence"
Dot Kelly - "Kenpo Girl"
Doug Hall - "cdhall"
Doug Nemeth - "Gou Ronin"
Erin DeLauder - "EdHead"
Gary Catherman - "KaliCombat"
Ingmar Johansson - "Kenpo Viking"
James Maxwell - Hollywood1340
Jani Garland - "FuzzyJ692000"
Jason Arnold - "Jaybacca72"
Jason Bugg - "jbkenpo"
Jason Farnsworth - "JFarnsworth"
Jeff Kyle - "Jeff Kyle"
Jeff Leader -"Arnisador" 
Jennifer Danley - "Atigernamedkoolaid"
Joe Rebelo - "Kenpo Joe"
Josh Ryer - "True2Kenpo"
Judy - "Warrior Momma"
Kathie Stokes - "KStokes"
Katie Simmons - "Katie Simmons"
Kenny Gonzales - "KennyG"
Kirk Otto - "Kirk"
Kyle Heart - "Thanatos" aka "Floppy"
Kyle Imus - "KenpoKTI"
Lamont Glass "Blindside"
Les Sipes - "Les Sipes"
Lisa Phillips- "Pakhet"
Matt Hefter - "Ronin"
Michael Billings - "Michael Billings"
Mike Seigel - "Seig"
Pat Robinson - "Black Phoenix"
Paul Dowdy - "Roland"
Pete - "Stick Dummy"
Ricardo Castillo - "Ricardo Castillo"
Rich Parsons - "Rich Parsons"
Rob Broad - "Rob Broad"
Ron Chapel - "Doc"
Ron Whipple - "Warrior Sage"
Sandor Urban - "Sandor"
Sean Wold - "Touch of Death"
Tess Seigel - "Kenpo Tess"
Tim Hartman - "Renegade"
Todd Durgan - "sumdumguy"
Wes Idol - "Wes Idol"

artyon: 

"Yet to Meet" List.....
Bob Hubbard - "Kaith Rustaz"
Caralee Carver Crye - "Ceicei"
Dan Farmer - "Sigung 86" 
Kris Koenig - "Nightingale"
Lance Soars - Kenpo3631"
Lucia Bartolomé - "Kenpo Machine"
Robert McRobertson - "rmcrobertson"

and any and ALL Kenpo Enthusiastists!!!
 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 27, 2004)

Dennis Conatser-Goldendragon- My Instructor and friend

Pete Reiff (Stickdummy) The infamous Macarena FMA Instructor 
Chad Stewart(Chronuss) My Clone 
Jani Garland (Fuzzy) My minion
Jennifer Danley (Atigernamedkoolaid) Minion
Alex Garland(testdummy) a goofy minion
Kathie Stokes(Kstokes)Minion
Kile Imus (KenpoKTI)Our longest ranked greenbelt
Abbey Coates (Rusty) Minion
Kyle Hart (Thanatos) Minion
Mæzarin? Malia Deshotel   

Board Members 
Sandor (Sandor Urban) Met at I.K.C.
KenpoJoe (Joe Rebello) I.K.C.
True2Kenpo (Josh Ryer) Pittsburgh Seminar
JFarnsworth (Jason Farnsworth) Our Seminar
KenpoChip (Chip Gobbs) Our Seminar
TechnoPunk (John Boyer) Came down from Chicago to our studio
EdHead (Erin DeLauder) Came to our studio
Elfan (Chris Burroughs) I.K.C.
Blindside (Lamont Glass) He walked 5 miles to our class~! 

RichParsons (Rich Parsons) He came down from Michigan to our Seminar
KenpoGirl (Dot Kelly)She came from Ontario to our seminar
KumaPulani (Frank Trejo) I.K.C.

Non Board  

All met at I.K.C.

Doreen Cogliandrio
Dianne Tanaka
Huk Planas
Ed Parker Jr 
Sean Kelley
Rainer Shulte
Bob Liles

Spoken to on the phone

Ricardo Castillo
Marshallbd -Beau Marshall
Kaith Rustaz- Bob Hubbard


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 27, 2004)

Lamont, Rich, Dot, it was a pleasure meeting you all.  hope you decide to visit us down in the sticks again.   :wink2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Lamont, Rich, Dot, it was a pleasure meeting you all.  hope you decide to visit us down in the sticks again.   :wink2:



Near the end when we were going through the soordination set and then the hand set, I was following your lead for the hand set. 

I kept saying do not screw up Chad, or you will make me look bad 

:rofl:

Like I need your help


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah....no pressure at all.   :shrug:


----------



## musashi (May 28, 2004)

i'm new here, but i have met Tim Hartman - Renegade!  once at a camp in canada and again at an arnis charity event in detroit.


----------



## OULobo (May 28, 2004)

musashi said:
			
		

> i'm new here, but i have met Tim Hartman - Renegade!  once at a camp in canada and again at an arnis charity event in detroit.


Welcome to MartialTalk!

PS You might want to ease off on the large red print, it makes it seem like you are shouting.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

I met RSchoon the other day at a tournament. Nice guy :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 28, 2004)

musashi said:
			
		

> i'm new here, but i have met Tim Hartman - Renegade!  once at a camp in canada and again at an arnis charity event in detroit.



Musashi,

I was also at the benfit seminar. Did we talk?


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Anyone meet anyone from MT since last year?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 17, 2005)

On Friday night I will be meeting Mr. LaBounty.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Excellent MJ~!! Tell him Hello from the Seigels


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 17, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Excellent MJ~!! Tell him Hello from the Seigels


You got it my friend!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Danke Sweet one~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 17, 2005)

Well I WOULD have been able to meet Mr. Ryer on last friday night. However I didn't have the $$$ to attend the Huk Planas seminar in which he drove to the studio to attend. Last night in class I was told Mr. Ryer was there then I said "rats" would have liked to have met him.


----------



## kid (May 17, 2005)

I have known Upnorthkyosa for a long time.  23 years to be exact. (he's my older brother).  But I have been living with him for the past 7 to 8 months and have got an all new percpective of him.  I moved into his house with his family to shelter myself form old habits and get a grip on who I am and start appling myself to gain the skills needed for a healthy future.  I am going to college and doing great I think that I pulled a 3.5 gpa this last semester.  With upnorthkyosa's help I have been given a chance to start a new and healthy way of life for myself.  There is so much more that has been brought to my attention by him and his wife, that i am so thankful for.  They are such wonderful people; I really don't want to move out this summer.   I don't know how I could ever repay this act of kindness.  They went well out of their way to help my wayward self.  I don't even know how to thank them properly.  If you meet these guys, congratulations, you'll know what I'm talking about.  I just thought I'd tell ya'll.  




Kid


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 2, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> I have known Upnorthkyosa for a long time. 23 years to be exact. (he's my older brother). But I have been living with him for the past 7 to 8 months and have got an all new percpective of him. I moved into his house with his family to shelter myself form old habits and get a grip on who I am and start appling myself to gain the skills needed for a healthy future. I am going to college and doing great I think that I pulled a 3.5 gpa this last semester. With upnorthkyosa's help I have been given a chance to start a new and healthy way of life for myself. There is so much more that has been brought to my attention by him and his wife, that i am so thankful for. They are such wonderful people; I really don't want to move out this summer. I don't know how I could ever repay this act of kindness. They went well out of their way to help my wayward self. I don't even know how to thank them properly. If you meet these guys, congratulations, you'll know what I'm talking about. I just thought I'd tell ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing great, Kid.  Just make sure you follow through this summer.  I want to see you back in school in the fall.  Have fun at your new job!


----------



## The Kai (Jun 2, 2005)

Great job the both of you!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 2, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Anyone meet anyone from MT since last year?


Hmmm... Datu Puti and arnisador at a seminar.... That's it.

Unless anyone's going to be in Ohio later this month to train with Guru Dan (Inosanto) - I might be there with some other friends from our school.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Unless anyone's going to be in Ohio later this month to train with Guru Dan (Inosanto)


Where is that going to be at?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Datu Puti and arnisador at a seminar.... That's it.
> 
> Unless anyone's going to be in Ohio later this month to train with Guru Dan (Inosanto) - I might be there with some other friends from our school.




I missed meeting SOMEONE, as they did not come with the rest of their club to an event


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

I did get to meet *grimfang* though! Did I meet anyone else from here for the first time and not realize it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I did get to meet *grimfang* though! Did I meet anyone else from here for the first time and not realize it?



I think you meet me also 

I meet Grimfang and Eric C - not usre of his Tag here, and some others recently.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 7, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I missed meeting SOMEONE, as they did not come with the rest of their club to an event


LOL - Rich, I got to hear all about your late-night (late-morning???) training sessions at the hotel!  Thanks for returning Epa all tired and stringy....grrrrrr!!!!  :lol: 

Seriously, it sounds like it was a good experience, I would have liked to see the Balintawak some more.  I'm a poor substitute as a training partner!  

I'd love to show up for the next one, it sounds like it went well.  And I missed seeing Julie in action yet again.  *forehead slap* d'oh!  She rocks.

And I would like to applaud Steve for making the trip in near-sonic time.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 7, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Where is that going to be at?


It's going to be in Cinncinnati, I think.  I have to check and make sure it's at the place I am thinking of, before I post mis-information.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 7, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> It's going to be in Cinncinnati, I think.  I have to check and make sure it's at the place I am thinking of, before I post mis-information.



Well that's cool. I have some mandatory classes on saturday at the moment. It would be fun though I'm sure.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> LOL - Rich, I got to hear all about your late-night (late-morning???) training sessions at the hotel!  Thanks for returning Epa all tired and stringy....grrrrrr!!!!  :lol:



I did not mean to wear him out for you. 



			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Seriously, it sounds like it was a good experience, I would have liked to see the Balintawak some more.  I'm a poor substitute as a training partner!



It is all fun, not just Balintawak.  I guess I owe you if we ever meet, for the above reason and complaint  . . . :lol:



			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I'd love to show up for the next one, it sounds like it went well.  And I missed seeing Julie in action yet again.  *forehead slap* d'oh!  She rocks.



I like JulesK aka Julie. Not only do the women have to look out for her in the ring, but the guys do also, or they might have broken hearts. 



			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> And I would like to applaud Steve for making the trip in near-sonic time.



I heard he travelled at Warp Speed, and occasionalt would slow down to Sub-light speed


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 7, 2006)

i ahve met avpkenpo...hes my instructor. Just thought that this thread should be seen again. also if anyone is coming down to the springfield, missouri area or going to a tournament here pelase tell me. We could me up.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 7, 2006)

I have met:

Carol Kaur
Technopunk
Kreth
Bob Hubbard
Grimfang
Tim Hartman
Cebu West
hardheadjarhead
Swordlady
Arnisador
themark
Ace


----------



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

It is just zDom (Scott) and myself representing Moo Sul kwan.  I haven't had the privilege of meeting others of you personally.  However there are a ton of you guys I would like to train with for a day.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I have met:
> 
> Carol Kaur
> Technopunk
> ...



Ditto.  Just swap my name out for Geo's on the list.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2006)

I've met Technopunk. 

I want to make it to the next M&G, there are soooo many people here I'd like to meet. (Which means _everyone_ has to attend!)


----------



## Kreth (Sep 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I have met:
> 
> Carol Kaur
> Technopunk
> ...


About the same, with the addition of OU Lobo, Rich Parsons, and tshadowchaser, who were at the M&G last year.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I have met:
> 
> Carol Kaur
> Technopunk
> ...



Me too, plus *shesulsa*. I've met a number of others, including *Rich Parsons*, *Goldendragon7*, *Jaybacca72*, *IFAJKD*, *Tulisan*,  *Dan Anderson*, *dearnis.com*,  *Guro Jeff*, Jerome Barber, Bryson Ingram,  *Rick Manglinong*, *NARC*, *Rocky *(in the late 80s, and not since), *Roland*, *JulesK*, *Feisty Mouse*, *Old Tiger*, *kaliace*, plus a few others whose names here I can't recall and whose real names I either am unsure of or am unsure as to whether they are public (e.g, Eric from Bloomington). I'm sure I'm simply forgetting a few too, including Modern Arnis people I met in the 80s and 90s before MT.


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

No one yet..Maybe someday I'll make it to Buffalo and remedy that situation...


----------

